# velveeta



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

any one have a recipe for homade velveeta thans


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think there's one if you go up to the recipes sticky and scroll down. But yanno, velveeta isn't exactly, um, cheese. :laughcry


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

That might be my recipe....it's only for the brave to make! LOL if it's not I can dig mine out.


----------



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

have you made it


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I made this about 13 yrs ago, haven't had time to since. But......since i am retired now and have time.......It's not going to come out like Velvetta, it's an Ok cheese....something I would suggest developing more, it has potential.


----------

